
"Agile Business Development" explained by Shopify - sharonpaul
http://mixergy.com/harley-finkelstein-shopify-interview/
======
wccrawford
We need some kind of icon or flag to signify that the link goes to a video.
Far too many of us don't have time to watch 60 minute videos about every
little thing.

~~~
AndrewWarner
I'll have the transcript up for you soon. They're working on it now.

~~~
knes
Thanks Andrew for all the awesome interviews! Some of them have been an
inspiration for me :)

Cheers,

